# ...le cose che contano....



## lunaiena (5 Novembre 2012)

Tutte le persone che incontriamo nella vita, sono libere di proseguire il cammino o di restare a noi vicino.. e non mi sognerei mai di trattenerle, proprio per il grandissimo rispetto che nutro nei confronti della loro individualità e delle loro emozioni, ma assegno loro un grande valore; preferisco pensare che se le ho incontrate, a prescindere da quello che avrò imparato dalla loro breve o lunga
compagnia, rimarranno vicine e a lungo.
Non sto parlando solo di amore tra due persone ma di incontri… e di qualsiasi rapporto con loro si voglia instaurare.
Non sono per la notorietà, non per il successo, non mi interessa essere “qualcuno” che lascerà il “segno” nella storia, non mi ritengo superiore a nessuno, ma amo i rapporti e le persone, specialmente quelle a cui voglio bene, e agirò sempre per il meglio con loro, sia per non ferirli, sia per non farli andar via… ma se vorranno farlo comunque, non li fermerò.
La cosa più importante che abbiamo in questa breve vita, è l’amore, quello che noi nutriamo per gli altri e quello che altri provano per noi, questa è l’unica vera ricchezza per cui valga la pena lottare, tutto il resto ha poca importanza.
Vorrei essere ricordata per tutto ciò che sono riuscita a trasmettere anche nelle persone che avrò solo sfiorato ...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2012)

Dai casso non perdiamo mai completamente chi abbiamo voluto bene e sono stati importanti per noi...neanche con la morte...perchè dopo la morte raccontando di loro facciamo rivivere queste persone in altre menti. Ed è così che uno dice...ah magari avessi potuto conoscere quella persona no?


----------



## lunaiena (7 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton;bt6417 ha detto:
			
		

> Dai casso non perdiamo mai completamente chi abbiamo voluto bene e sono stati importanti per noi...neanche con la morte...perchè dopo la morte raccontando di loro facciamo rivivere queste persone in altre menti. Ed è così che uno dice...ah magari avessi potuto conoscere quella persona no?



Hai perfettamente ragione...
Io non ho paura di perderle...


----------

